# Menopause & IBS



## prudoh (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a newbie and saw Doctor #6 today to find out what the "blank blank" is wrong. I have been diagnosed with early menopause at the age of 39. With this is a lot of weird feelings and it is ALWAYS worse with that time of the month. I have gas, bloating, burning in my stomache, and lots of right shoulder and shoulder blade pain. Sometimes the right side of my body has numbness and tingling sensations. All of my insides feel sore & bubbly. I have slight loose D once a day in a.m. only except every now again severe D. I get heartburn real bad every two months or so. It started about 8 months ago with extreme right breast pain and a BURNING in my right armpit, right before that time of the month. I tried going on hormones for my menopause and it made it worse. I can not wear regular bras -only sports bras and cannot sleep on right side of my body. I have had mammograms and breast ultrasounds that found nothing. I have had ultrasound of my liver, pancreas and gallbladder that was normal (except slight sludge in gallbladder) I am sick of being sick! HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

I really feel for you, the sick of feeling sick. Menopause is a lot to deal with anyway let alone having everything else and being so young. My menopause symptoms are not as bad as yours but have intense hot flushes and itchy skin and I started early 6 years ago. Still getting intense hot flushes and fatigue.Have you checked out any sites re menopause? I tried a lot of natural products as well as HRT (till the fuss happened) nothing worked so now I just except it-decided to fix one thing at a time and the IBS is my mission now that I have sorted the arthritis pain sort of.Try writing everything down-symptoms etc and then work out what belongs to what. Take a deep breath and then work on each. Example bloating and gas-what foods are triggering this?Have you been to a menopause clinic? they are wonderful and help a lot. This is a tough thing to go through and have this week been really down but I always pull myself together and think what else can I try.Goodluck


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

hi though I have c problems..my ibs problems started when i was 48 and going through the last stages of menopausal mess. I suffered with the whole mess which included fecal incontinence and sort of gave up on the doctors until I was given zelnorm. All of my problems disappeared with zelnorm so I knew it was not emotional which some of the doctors told me it was.my advice would be to keep to a good well rounded diet, take some moderate exercise and have some cool drinks like herbal tea or something like that. I know the heatwaves can take a lot out of you and it is very tiring. glad your hubby understands...this is a really important time for you to focus on you. maybe you could go to a menopausal clinic and get some help that way.


----------

